# I have some delicious brownie mix, but no egg!! HELP!!



## chaosxcomplex (Aug 23, 2010)

I've been googling to no end for egg substitutions. So far I've read mayonnaise or applesauce, among others. Anyone ever try this? Does anyone have any suggestions? Going to the store is out of the question, as I have no car...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 23, 2010)

Ask a neighbor to borrow a few eggs.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Aug 23, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ask a neighbor to borrow a few eggs.



I live in the boonies (Far from neighbors) and it's hot as nuts here...by the time I walked to the nearest neighbor and back, I'd have a fully cooked egg...


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 23, 2010)

mayo does work


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 23, 2010)

You need something with protein, fat, and emulsifiers. Do you happen to have any tofu in the house?


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 23, 2010)

Apple sauce or eggs. Or since you live in the boonies, go see if one of your pet chickens is ready.

I hear mashed potatoes, canned pumpkin/squash, and puréed prunes will work, but I won't be the one telling you to try. Gross.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Aug 23, 2010)

I've tried applesauce and it worked fine. Yogurt also works.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Aug 24, 2010)

Applesauce. It works, and also tastes fucking amazing.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 24, 2010)

UND KEINE EIR!?!?


----------

